# MAY SWAP



## TracyH (Feb 10, 2011)

This is a monthly secret pal swap. There is a sign up every month. You can choose whether or not to participate each month. You will get a different partner every month, and the person you send to will be different than the person you receive from.

You do need to send me a PM (private message) every month. It makes it much easier in keeping track of people monthly instead of for multiple months. Please dont post a message on the thread about signing up, as I may not see it and I want to make sure that your personal information is confidential. 

Each month I will post a new information sheet for you to fill out, due to minor changes about holidays, personal preferences, change of address, etc.

If you would like to participate please send the following information to me in a PM. If you are international, feel free to join!

When sending me the following information please make sure that you send me a valid email address and phone number so I will be able to contact you if I need to.

Screen Name:
Real Name:
Address:
City, State, Zip:
Email Address:
Phone Number:
Favorite Colors:
Favorite Yarn:
Favorite Yarn Weight:
Favorite Candy:
Your Favorite type of Needles (bamboo, metal, etc.):
Do you prefer Straight, Circular, DPNs or Crochet Hooks?:
Least favorite Color:
Least favorite Candy:
Least favorite Yarn:
Do you prefer Hand Knitting, Loom Knitting, or Crocheting?
Is there anything that you like to collect?
Besides Yarn work what do you like to do?
Allergies:
Can you mail international?
Favorite thing to do besides yarn work: 
Anything you would not like to receive:
Do you drink any hot beverages? Preferred?
Additional Info (the more info you provide, the better):

This form is given to your secret pal. The more you put on there, the better she/he will be able to get things youd like. Additional information may be helpful to them as well. I do not send your phone number or email address to your secret pal. That is all confidential. It is for my purposes only in running the swap. 

There is a $10.00 budget for this swap. The ten dollars can, or cannot include things from your stash. Postage isnt included in the ten dollars. The most important thing to remember with the budget is to have fun, but please DO NOT spend more than $10.00.

Sign ups will close the 26th of each month, and names will be paired on the 27th and sent out to you by the 28th. 

Send your package as early as you would like! But they must be sent out by May 19th.

I really want to stress that if you sign up, please, PLEASE follow through. It is a horrible feeling to not receive a package. I will be keeping a list of people that dont follow through. I am sorry to be a little hard nosed about it, but it isnt right and if we dont swap fairly they may not let us continue anymore. So please follow through. Please send me a PM if you do not receive a package. I need to be able to follow through and see where the problem is. 

You must ship your package using a method that provides tracking and delivery confirmation. You can purchase it at the post office or if you print postage, it is free for priority mail and approximately 20 cents for all others.

If your pal does not receive her/his package within a reasonable amount of time (14 days max for within the same country, 30 days for between countries) I will contact you. If they still have not received it 14 days after that, I will contact the Administrators and let them know. You will not be allowed to participate in any more Secret Pal Swaps. 

It is all about fun, so please have fun with it. Isnt it great to meet other fellow knitters and brighten up someones day with a fun package in their mail. 

If you have any questions, please PM me and I will try to answer as quickly as possible.


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I am PMing you


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

What is a PM and how do I do it? I would really like to join this May swap.
Thanks, Mimihugs


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

PM is private Message.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Mimihugs said:


> What is a PM and how do I do it? I would really like to join this May swap.
> Thanks, Mimihugs


copy the questions by highlighting them blue....go to private message and send it to TracyH....paste the questions, then answer them and send...simple :thumbup: It is fun and I'm looking forward to doing it again next month.


----------



## Bety (Apr 6, 2011)

I would like to be in the May Swap. Have I done what is needed? I filled out the form, did I send it to the right place?
Thanks - Bety


----------



## mollie.goldych (Jan 26, 2011)

Tracy, I would like to sign up for the May Secret Swap:

Mollie Goldych, [email protected]

Thank you.

Mollie Goldych


----------



## Vanessa O. (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for doing this Tracy. I plan on joining you guys for the June swap. Have fun!

Vanessa


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

I just signed up... hurray... I love secret pals and swaps


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i signed up for the may swap! hopefully i sent it to the right place! i pm tracyh, so hopefully i'm on the list!!


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

You want be sorry if you sign up. I got the best secret sister last month and I can't wait to shop for mine this month. Good luck girls.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah! I got my assignment for May! I printed it so I can take it with me to the store or where ever I am to gather the gifts. I'm excited!!!! This is going to be so much fun!! Thanks to all!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Barb

I haven't gotten my,
Did she send them out last night?
I have been without internet, for a couple of days due to the storm. But I had sent my info in on the 20th. So Maybe I'll get mine today.
I had a blast doing it last month! 
Myra


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have mine yet either. Can't wait to go shopping and get it mailed off.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Tourlady

I KNOW what you mean. It's like shopping for christmas!! LOL
And I recieved some lovely things from my secret Pal!!

I guess we'll just have to practice a little patience.
Happy Knitting

Myra


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I got it in a private message from Tracy. It was there this morning when I logged on. I can not wait to start the fun!!!!!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I sent my responses last month and never heard anything about the secret pal, Am I missing something? I like to participate for May, please let me know what else I need to do. Thanks


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I would send Tracy a private message to see if sh has your info.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

never got my secret pals list yet might give tracy a pm i did read email she sent out tho, but i dont know what 10.00 oclock means that she put in her email, tammie


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

sorry that was meant to read 10.00 mst?


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

tammy

I just got mine a few minutes ago.
and the 120:00 mst

is mountain standard time in the US

Good Luck
Myra


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I got mine last night! I'm taking the list with me to go shopping. Although I already started making her a little something from my stashOh, what fun, fun, fun!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

got my list am all ready and started already as ive been picking a few bits and bobs up every time i go out shopping. have fun all tammie


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

I see all of the excitement and realize I will participate. Since I was new to the Forum I thought I'd wait until next month. Looks fun & exciting!


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

I got mine this afternoon after I got home from work. I can't wait to see whats in my stash and go shopping too.


----------



## Lynn40 (Mar 15, 2011)

PM is private message. Just click on the persons name you want to send a message to & you will see the option to send a pm.


----------



## fmick1229 (Apr 29, 2011)

I sent tracy a pm I would like to be part of May's )


----------



## Lynn40 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent you a PM about the swap


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

good luck all the newbee,s its great fun this is my second month for the swap and i cnt wait to get started, i got a lot of lovely things in my last swap box, thanks to my swap pal paula thank you, im sure there are others just like me who love coming on here and reading what we all got and sent, happy crocheting / knitting all tammie


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I got my name and have started putting things together for her. can't wait to send it out and hopefully get mine.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I've got my "swap box" all together today! I had a knitting class today at my LYS and afterwards, did some shopping. (nothing new there)LOL I'll send out my box this week. This is so exciting!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

wow barbara your on the ball early tho it dont hurt does it , to get it sent away , i will be doing mine in a few days tammie


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Just got my May assignment although it said mail out by April 19. Not sure what's up with that. I only signed up for May.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

clippedwings, mine did too, but if you are keeping up with the forum, you will see Tracy wants all packages to be sent by May 15th.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Yeah! I got my assignment for May! I printed it so I can take it with me to the store or where ever I am to gather the gifts. I'm excited!!!! This is going to be so much fun!! Thanks to all!


Thats what I did Barbara


----------



## TheThreadLady (Mar 9, 2011)

I missed the May Swap becasue of illness---am having outpatient sinus surgery tomorrow---and was afraid I wouldn't be feeling up to doing the swap, but I did the April one and loved it. The person I got the yarn from got me just exactly the kind of yarn I like and the person I sent the yarn to is a fanatic quilter like me so in addition to the yarn I sent her I also included some of my hand-dyed fabric. You can bet I will participate in the June swap. What a fun way to get yarn and meet new friends. I do suggest that when you get your yarn you send a Thank You note. I know the younger generation was never taught to do this (I am 62 and my mother made me write notes) but it is so nice to know someone received your yarn and liked what you sent. I did get a confirmation from the Post Office, but I would like to know if the yarn and fabric I sent was appreciated. I am sure she liked it, but was never taught to write a little Thank You note. I know it sounds like I am lecturing, but I am not. I just want to remind people that is is only polite to acknowledge a gift. It's OK that she didn't let me know she got the yarn because I know she did, but I am old fashioned and always write a little Thank You. My niece is in her early 30's and is teaching her kids to do this. It is fun to get a scribbled crayon note from a 2 year old with Mom pretending to write for him, but it is even more of a thrill when you get a very readable note from a 4 year old great-niece who loved her new Barbie Doll and clothes that she got for her birthday. Sorry to go on and on, but I guess I am a little nervous about tomorrow's surgery.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm with you Thanks you notes make you feel like you did something right and good. Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

good luck for tomorrow, and ill be thinking of you, get well soon,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woo Hoo! I just mailed out my package to my secret pal for the May swap. I had so much fun putting this package together. I hope they like it; they should receive it by Wed., May 4. I know it seems a bit soon but I'm going to be having surgery tomorrow and just didn't want to take any chances of not getting it in the mail by the 15th. 

Remember folks...deadline to mail is the 15th. From what I read, some folks never received their package (I did) which is sad since this can be sooooo much fun.  Have a great day folks!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

My package for the swap is going out today, UPS. This way I will have the trackiing number. I sure hope she likes it.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

puting my swap box in post thurs morning, cant wait to sort it out later, and ready for posting.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I mailed mine off yesterday. She is suppose to get it tomorrow (Wednesday) I had so much fun. I hope she likes it.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

didnt have to go far by post if you sent it yesterday and your pal gets it today, good for you Grandma Laurie


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i'm in massachusetts and needed to ship out to California. It's going across the country!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

i just checked the tracking number...package to be delivered on Monday!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I have gotten mine together. So excited! I enjoy picking out little things that I think my pal will like.
I'm going to Joann's and Hobby Lobby to try and find Alpaca Yarn for her. As soon as I can figure what kind to get. Sales Staff is not very helpful, or knowledgeable! 
When you ask you get this blank Stare.... Which is just a mirror of my expression! Haha
And I don't have a local yarn store to go to. We are geting one soon! Thank Goodness!

Happy Swappin everybody!!
Then I will mail out on Friday!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> didnt have to go far by post if you sent it yesterday and your pal gets it today, good for you Grandma Laurie


I was surprised when I was told it would be there Wednesday. It had to go several states over to the Mid-West. I'll check later today to see if it really was delivered today. I hope so!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

grandma Laurie, it did arrive today--Wednesday. It was like Christmas! I got a frame for a picture of my new grandson, blue yarn to make him something out of a book of baby items to make, a reading book, a denim skein of sugar and cream yarn along with face cloth patterns, some stitch holders with sunflowers--state flower of Kansas, some vanilla hazelnut tea bags, and a little knitted purse that the stitch holders were in. I hope I didn't leave anything out! Thanks Laurie.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm so glad it did get there today. It was so much fun putting it together for you. I looked on the map to see where your city was. That was interesting too, to be able now to see in my mind where you are in our great USA. Have a pleasent evening and enjoy that little grandson. They are so precious and grow so fast!
Laurie


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I have mine ready....it will ship tomorrow.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Isn't this so much fun? Once again thank you Tracy H for putting it all together for us. You're awesome!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Isn't this so much fun? Once again thank you Tracy H for putting it all together for us. You're awesome!


Agree :thumbup:


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree too! I had a blast putting the package together. I sure hope she enjoys it. We'll know on Monday!!! 

Thank You Tracy for all your hard work!


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Really enjoyed putting mine together. 

Posted it this morning (Thursday)

Hope my secret pal likes what I put in. 

Jenn


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I am working on mine and have it almost all together will post it next week hope that will not be too late.


----------



## Lidlamzdiv (Jan 27, 2011)

EEEEK! I got my package today! I got two skeins of soft and pretty yarn in peach and purple. I'll have to think hard about what special item I should make from them. They even look pretty together, so I may combine them. I also got two unique patterns. One is for a stockinette/reverse stockinette "woven" type scarf that is reversible. The other is a really unique and feminine vest that is basically circular with some lacy motifs. The vest for me and the scarf for the male relatives for Christmas! :lol: I'm also sipping on some wonderful cinnamon spice tea that I got as well! What a great day!
Thanks so much to laminitagirl!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I got my things all together now I have to get it mailed out. Hope I can get it out of here tomorrow. That way I won't be worried it won't get there in time. Sure hope she likes it. It was hard to decide with so many choices.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

well i was intending to post my box yesterday, but i came down with a stomach bug tues night , and didnt feel at myself to go out, so i posted it this morning, still not a hundred per cent. what usually takes ten minutes to walk to post office, felt like an hour this morning, but its away now she should get it tomorrow monday at the latest, hope she likes whats in box,


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Mailed my package out today.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine went out this morning was told will be there Monday...we'll see. Mailed it with Delivery Confirmation Receipt. Hope that was ok? Sure hope she likes the things I chose for her.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Sent out my package a few days ago,must check and see if it is anywhere near its destination,the post office said Monday..I feel like a child at Christmas! Hoping my pal likes her secret gift(and that the Godiva chocolate doesn't melt).This is my first secret swap,and am very excited.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Mailed my package last week


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

JENN petitenwuk,
i sent you a couple of pm,s this morning thanking you for the lovely box of goodies i got this morning, thanks again tammie x


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just mailed my secret pal package out today :0) So much fun - a few things from my stash, a few things out, and an extra thing or so. It's going all the way to Northern Cali. Hurry lil package...someone is waiting for you ! Love the delivery confirmation - easy to track the package. Great job Tracy and admin!


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> JENN petitenwuk,
> i sent you a couple of pm,s this morning thanking you for the lovely box of goodies i got this morning, thanks again tammie x


Glad you liked them x


----------



## bnewns (Jan 24, 2011)

I received my swap package, and it was just awesome! I got two skeins of Shepherd Classic 100% wool, 2 pkgs of sugar free candy  Some herbal tea (just used the last bag of mine) A repair hook, and mini stitch dots. Can't wait to make something really special with the yarn. Thank you so much Barbara Ann!!!

On another note, I never got my swap partner. I've looked at my old PM's and everything. I've PM'd tracy, but so far nothing. As soon as I find out who my partner is. I'll send out.


----------



## bnewns (Jan 24, 2011)

I decided to go back and look at my PM's found it under the April Swap. I'll get it out ASAP.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

YAY! I'm glad you liked it!!

This is just too much fun!


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

My parcel is in the mail now. going from Canada to the States should take a week or so. Hope she gets it soon.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

well ladies is every one happy with there swap boxes, i for one am very plaeased at the different little things that have been in my box, its so much fun opening it up to see whats inside, do you all agree?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't wait to receive mine. I feel like a little kid checking the mail excitedly every day! I hope my recipient liked their's; know it was received but no feedback. oh well 


tammie52 said:


> well ladies is every one happy with there swap boxes, i for one am very plaeased at the different little things that have been in my box, its so much fun opening it up to see whats inside, do you all agree?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have not yet received mine either, but keep in mind everyone had to the 15th to send them out. I can't wait to get mine. I check like a mad woman everyday!! LOL


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I am on a trip to Colorado so don't know if mine came yet. I can't wait to get home and see what I got : ). I hope the one I mailed made it. I haven't heard yet if she received it. I hope so. : )


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

i would like to join the swap for june,thanks.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't received mine yet either. But like was said before they have until the 15th to get it sent. I keep watching, watching like a little kid for the mail carrier.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I am new here and have no idea what this swap is and what it involves. it does sound interesting. Is there somewhere on the site that explains the who, what, when, where and how?


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> I am new here and have no idea what this swap is and what it involves. it does sound interesting. Is there somewhere on the site that explains the who, what, when, where and how?


Here is the link for the info from TracyH

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10374-1.html


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

Sent my box testerday, first class mail, lets hopr the Royal mail gives a first class service


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Hopefully, someone in Kentucky will receive a small secret pal package Monday. It was sent out today, Thursday, May 12. Hope you like it.


----------



## Sonoknit (Apr 6, 2011)

Sent my secret pal's package out to Georgia today. I wrapped each gift separately so she has more to open


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

I live in a high-rise apt and my doorman said today to me "you have a package", but it turns out it was a package for my husband. 

Hope my package gets here soon!


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Received my box today and I was like a kid christmas morning, even my daughter was excited.

I received a lovely card with mine and I am putting it on here when I get it scanned. 
Got some lovely balls of virgin wool & mohair which I will crochet with. I will have to look for a nice pattern now....some snippers (scissors) which I had been looking at only the other day (glad I didn't putrchase now).... some lovely flowers for my cardmaking....Hazelnut creme coffee and some chocolate to have with it....yum yum.....Thank you so much my secret pal.

Thank you so much.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I put my secret pal package in the mail today!!
Thankfully the humidity and temp here is down slightly!! Sure would hate for my pal to get a bag of melted chocolate!!
I hope she enjoys it!
Myra


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

My husband just got back from the mailbox and I had a wonderful surprise...My secret pal package. Oh Wow! I don't know Georgette's on-line name so I can't pm her to thank her. Will write her a note and get it off in the mail tho. But, I just wanted to let her know I rec'd her gifts and how pleased I am with them. The tea smells wonderful. The yarn is so soft, it makes you want to snuggle in it. I can always use new knitting needles, especially when they are circular bamboos. I've used circular needles for years but just recently started using bamboo and I love them. I collect pierced earrings and she sent me a lovely handcrafted set. Even sent some notecards I can use when making and decorating my own notecards. Thank you so much Georgette. Everything is great. But, I've got to tell you, we must have the laziest mail person around. We live in a modular home complex and have mailboxes in one central area. You've seen the kind...a dozen or so mailboxes in one unit. Each unit is a size to hold letters. The back opens up to allow the postal service employee to sort the mail into the appropriate boxes. Each box has a smooth back side but the front with the individual doors has a lip. It can be relatively easy to put the items in from the back but trying to get them out from the front can be almost impossible at times. This "fat" package was jammed into our box and my husband had a devil of a time getting it out. It would have been much better had he brought it to our door. Sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. At least I recieved it. So often he doesn't even get the mail in the correct box! Thank you again.
Teri


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I keep on checking my front door for a package,otherwise,we never use the front door...hopefully it's on its way to Pa.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep me too, checking the front door and the mailbox,lol. So excited - wish it would be here soon. :0)


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

That makes at least three of us. I'm stalking the mailbox and doors too!


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

I will be mailing my package Monday morning... I didn't know it had to be mailed out by May 15th. I am finishing shopping this weekend and will mail it after work Monday afternoon. I will post again Monday afternoon after its actually mailed...


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Whew! The days just flew by. My box is ready to go to town. Hoping that the UPS store is open in the morning, as I didn't get in to town this week to get it sent off. If it isn't, I'll have hubby post it Monday morning first thing.


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> Received my box today and I was like a kid christmas morning, even my daughter was excited.
> 
> I received a lovely card with mine and I am putting it on here when I get it scanned.
> Got some lovely balls of virgin wool & mohair which I will crochet with. I will have to look for a nice pattern now....some snippers (scissors) which I had been looking at only the other day (glad I didn't putrchase now).... some lovely flowers for my cardmaking....Hazelnut creme coffee and some chocolate to have with it....yum yum.....Thank you so much my secret pal.
> ...


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

meffie said:


> petitenwuk said:
> 
> 
> > Received my box today and I was like a kid christmas morning, even my daughter was excited.
> ...


Thank you so much Lesley....Also I forgot to say I got a lovely box with a lid to keep my stuff in......Thanks again.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

see told you jenn , you would love joinin the swap. we all get a little bit of things we would like in our boxes and some things new to make things with, am glad you liked your box from your secret pal.


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I mailed out my package today so I hope my pal likes hers. I got my package yesterday. This is my first swap here and I was surprised that my secret pal who sent my package was not the same one I am sending to. I love my package! I got a nice bag of coffee for me to try, a cute Christmas stocking and pattern. I teach knitting and I will share this with my group. My pal also sent me a pretty piece of dark green beach class. I will do some wire wrapping and beading and make a pendant. She also enclosed a cute art project from her granddaughter who happens to have the same name as my granddaughter. What I nice lesson for a child to learn to give gifts. Thanks so much.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

It is so cool to see how excited people get with the swaps. I didn't receive anything in April from the secret pal that was assigned to me. I notified Tracy as she requested, was told that the person's internet was down and that the package was going to be mailed the following Monday, which was after Mother's Day. It still hasn't arrived. I am participating in the May secret pal, and I have sent my package out to the person that I was given. I hope that she enjoys the package! I am very disheartened though about April. It was my birthday month, and I watched for a package all month to no avail. I don't know if I will participate in June. It depends on what happens this month. I am sure to some people, that may seem a bit petty..But to me, it isn't. I really put time and effort into each package that I send out. I come to the forums and read all of the excitement and happiness over what other's are receiving, and I can't help but want that as well. I sure do hope that whoever got my name this month lets me know who she is so that I can thank her. I can't wait to see what someone sends!


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I am so sorry you did not get last month. I hope all goes well for you this month. Please send me a private message with your address because I have something special for you. This is my first time in this group and a really enjoyed my gifts from my secret pal. I just mailed mine today, almost to the deadline...maybe your pal is like me and waited until the last minute. I have been in swaps before and my partners flaked out. The swaps I have been in on Ravelry have angels in the group who send out packages to those who got left out. I would love to be your angel. Sorry again about your bad luck.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

lindah aw im sorry it didnt work out for you reff the swap. hope all goes well and you get it. i know if it were me id feel gutted as you do wait on the postman coming to your door with a box, i was like a little kid waiting, and i must admit i didnt get disapointed, cnt wait for the june swap, got a box full of little bits and bobs to make a start,


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Tammie,
I am glad to see that your box did reach Ireland okay. I would imagine that it took a while, you live a long way across the pond.  Soo, what did you get, and if it was chocolate was it melted?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm still waiting too. But the anticipation is just part of the fun. But it is like being a little kid waiting for Santa Claus to come!!!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, according to US post office my package has been delivered.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

If anyone sent one to sailorRae in NC I know I'm going to love it, but I'm in CO this week. Just in case the person who got my name see's this I want them to know I'm not rude....just not home to receive it. : )


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

I mailed out my secret pals May package yesterday (Friday) and was told she should receive it by midweek. Hope she likes it. I had so much fun putting the package together for her. 
Carol L.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Anticipation is part of the fun. I keep watching and checking my front porch in case It's there and I didn't notice! It's the little kid in us I think


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

LindaH said:


> It is so cool to see how excited people get with the swaps. I didn't receive anything in April from the secret pal that was assigned to me. I notified Tracy as she requested, was told that the person's internet was down and that the package was going to be mailed the following Monday, which was after Mother's Day. It still hasn't arrived. I am participating in the May secret pal, and I have sent my package out to the person that I was given. I hope that she enjoys the package! I am very disheartened though about April. It was my birthday month, and I watched for a package all month to no avail. I don't know if I will participate in June. It depends on what happens this month. I am sure to some people, that may seem a bit petty..But to me, it isn't. I really put time and effort into each package that I send out. I come to the forums and read all of the excitement and happiness over what other's are receiving, and I can't help but want that as well. I sure do hope that whoever got my name this month lets me know who she is so that I can thank her. I can't wait to see what someone sends!


I hope you get this months. I would have been so disappointed not to receive mine. I was like a little kid at christmas when it arrived.


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> meffie said:
> 
> 
> > petitenwuk said:
> ...


 My Hubby gets the snips from work for me, they were an afterthought after my neighbour cadged a pair from me, shame it broke my red theme lol ie cherry chocolate!!


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Lesley

I had noticed the flowers matched the wool and the box was red but never thought about the chocolate. Oh dear...is the coffee going to be red :lol:


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

Lindah. Igot the second box my pal sent. Got a lovely scarf and wool to make another plus chocolate. Coffee. A little angel. And a few other things . She sent a letter saying first box got lost in post but hoped second box made up for it.and I can say I loved everthing in it.made a new friend as we email each other now.can't wait to see who I'm sending to in june. My secret pal in may was jenn and got a lovely box of goodies frm her.


----------



## meffie (Mar 28, 2011)

petitenwuk said:


> Lesley
> 
> I had noticed the flowers matched the wool and the box was red but never thought about the chocolate. Oh dear...is the coffee going to be red :lol:


makes me see red, the caffeine that is!!!, I even found a red crochet hook lol


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent my little gift out last week! Hope she enjoys it!


----------



## nedrab (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't know what happened to the thankyou I sent so will try again. Rec'd a beautiful box full from K. Green!!! A hank of KnitPicks stroll that I'm trying to decide what to knit with. It will definitely be something special. Also stitch markers, wooden cable needles that I will use with the new yarn, an eagle button (unbelievably beautiful), a cute button that says "Idle yarn is the cat's plaything" plus a box of raisenettes. yum yum! Ate them quickly before anyone else got home. Thank you K and thank you Tracey for setting up the swap. It's great fun. Cann't wait to start gathering articles for June.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW!!! I just received a package from my secret Swap Pal, Tracy in Utah. You are so creative and generaous! The quilted knitting bag you made is exquisite! I will definitely put the gardening gloves to use; our veggie garden is looking very good and hopefully it will produce a lot of tomatoes, squash, zuchinni. I can't believe you also included journal; I was planning on getting one to help me keep track of my projects! I will make up the socks and post them as soon as I can, too. Look for a more "official" thank you card in the mail. Hopefully it will reach you easily. Thank you again and God bless you!
Gwen


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

I am new to your group. Hope I may enter the room. I too would like to join the "Secret pal" society. Bitsey


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh, I'm so excited!! I got my package today all the way from Wisconsin. Thank you J.S. I don't know your forum name so I can't PM you but you are a fantasic swap pal. I got two skiens of stretch sock yarn, patterns for making two different types of socks, some chalkboard garden markers. a kit for making cards that have beautiful butterflies to use, and a package of my favorite candy bars - Snickers!! Thank you, Thank, Thank you!! What a bright spot in my day!
Grandma Laurie


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I just logged on and decided to run between the raindrops down to the mailbox.Got my secret pal May box! Thanks so much to Mama879,just love your choice of yarn it will give me the opportunity to try felting..The butterfly cross stitch kits are wonderful too! this is so much fun! Thanks again,Maureen


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just got home from work and my Secret Pal box was waiting for me!!! Yay!
I got a lovely gift from Linda G. 
Two balls of peaches and cream cotton and a lovely dishcloth pattern. I will make these happily. The colors are great! One ball of red, the other is red/white. Awesome! I love knitting dish/face clothes. Also got a suduko book (another addiction) and some life saver candy. I love hard candy. Just love everything!!! This is so exciting!! Thank you again Linda!!! I can't wait for JUNE!!!


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I am so glad you like what I sent. I love suduko, too.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

My secret pal gift box was waiting for me when I got home. I was so excited. Thank you to Pat for the great and thoughtful gifts. Now I have some brilliantly bright fat quarters to sew my nieces some fun things-they'll love them, two skeins of red yarn from her 'stash', a nice car coaster with a beach scene which will remind me of friends in warmer climates;-), and a hot chocolate mix I can't wait to try, and its supposed to be cold tonight, so I'll curl with my hot cocoa and a good book and hope it helps me rest a little! Thanks, Pat, I appreciate the kind note, too!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Received my gift today. I love candles and that yarn is something I can't wait to try. Maybe I will use that book to make notes of all my finished projects. Thank you so much, Joan. LOL 

To my Secret Pal, I thought I had a month to get things together and then found I had less than 2 weeks. Got it mailed today May 16th, so be patient it is finally on its way.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Bitsey

Just go to the beginning of this post. about 7 pages back, and you will see instructions for how to get in on the swap for the month of june.
Hope this helps!
Myra :-D


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

thankyou thankyou thankyou gizella! I love all of it but esp the sock y arn and the holder is cool and everything is wonderful! thank you!!


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

hi you would need to send a pm to a lady called tracy, she will get you to fill out a form and then take it from there hope this helps and welcome to the big family on the forum tammie


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Just tracked my package.. Mine is out for delivery to my secret pal!! 
I really hope she likes it! :0

I think I am as excited about the giving as I am the receiving! {{{Jumping up & Down on the inside}}}}

Hahaha Myra


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Got my swap package yesterday. It was grand. Patons Kroy sock yarn in gray/black mix; Sensations soles and more sock yarn in yummy pink and green; Berroco comfort baby fingering yarn in white; And fishermans wool in brown. Last, a notion I do not have!!! clover thread cutter pendant. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm still waiting I'm like a kid waiting for Santa to come. I'm so glad every one is enjoying there gifts.When a package came today it was for me but it was the chicken feeders I ordered I was upset.I am so eggcited about my baby chicks this year to.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Post says it was delivered May 12!!! Haven't heard anything or received anything so far.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Knit Diva said:


> Post says it was delivered May 12!!! Haven't heard anything or received anything so far.


Is there some way in Canada to check with your mail carrier or post office?

Were you at home that day? Could someone have picked it up?

Mine was left outside the door. Even dog didn't hear anyone.


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

I tracked the package I sent and it was delivered yesterday, Monday, May 16. Haven't heard anything from my secret pal yet. Hope she likes the items.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I'm still waiting I'm like a kid waiting for Santa to come. I'm so glad every one is enjoying there gifts.When a package came today it was for me but it was the chicken feeders I ordered I was upset.I am so eggcited about my baby chicks this year to.


I should reword that...the pkg I sent out was delivered on May 12. I still haven't received my Swap pakg!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I can understand ...I mailed my package out on May 7 and got the confirmation of delivery on May 9. Just haven't heard anything yet. Still waiting on a package for me,but, that is no biggie...Just want to know if my gift was ok.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Mailed my package on May 3rd and believe delivery was the 5th but still haven't heard anything. Still waiting on mine but just like Christmas as a kid, the anticipation just builds! I've started shopping for the trinkets for the June swap!


----------



## simbawinkeytaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Got my box out on Monday. I gave it to my wonderful husband to mail out last week. I drove his car on Sunday and there it was sitting in the back seat. UGH!! I COULD HAVE CHOKED HIM. Still waiting for my package.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

My swap pal snt me a PM this morning. She got her package yesterday and was very happy with it. That was thoughtful of her!
I'm tickled pink!!

Waiting on mine... Anticipation! LOL

Myra


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I put my package in the mail yesterday. I know it was almost late, but had to make a trip out to find the yarn she liked. (and even then, I could not find the color she liked) It is such fun picking out knitting stuff for others.


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

I received a wonderful package yesterday from Stay. I never got information on who I should send a package to, so I apologize to anyone that is still waiting. That could be my fault.


----------



## artsylady (Apr 10, 2011)

I had the same problem. I did reread one of my private messages from the moderator and figured it out. The process was confusing to me. Please ask the mod to show you were the info on your swap partner info is located. It is not fun to send out your gifts and get nothing in return.


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

I sent a PM to Tracy. Hopefully that will help. As soon as I find out who my person is, I'll send the package right out.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

MimI

I got a PM from her and that had a link that said "may secret swap", I clicked on that , then scrolled down til I saw the name with all the info for my secret pal.

Look back through your private messages.

Good Luck

Myra


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

How do I find my PM list?


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

aT the top of the main page you will see private messages click on that

That will take you to where your private messages are.


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you so much. It worked. I love how everyone is so helpful on this forum!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah 

It took me a while to figure it out too!!

Glad you found it!

Myra


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

My package is out for delivery for today to my secret pal. Hope it's something she will enjoy.


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

I just found out who my secret pal is, so I hope to be sending it out by Friday.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow!!! I just got my package from Carol L. and I sent her a PM. It is so wonderful I almost cried. Everything was just perfect. I adore it all. The salt & pepper shakers are the cutest ever! Some yarns to create with and cloths that I will use for my face instead of dishes! I am just loving everything so much. I want to thank her again here. It couldn't be more perfect.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Why can't we post pictures here? Ok, I see, after you post you can then attach a picture so I will do that next month.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

To all new SP swappers,

I just love receiving a new secret pal swap list, study it, and a beautiful personality pops up in my mind. Then I like to set up a small box and start filling it for a few days, double checking the likes and dislikes of my pal. When I go to the store, I take the list with me, and get lost in the candy isle, lol. I really have tons of fun in the collecting process, and shipping it off makes me feel sooo gooood, knowing that the recipient enjoys a Christmas Day during the year ...

Just my 2 cents... Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Wow!!! I just got my package from Carol L. and I sent her a PM. It is so wonderful I almost cried. Everything was just perfect. I adore it all. The salt & pepper shakers are the cutest ever! Some yarns to create with and cloths that I will use for my face instead of dishes! I am just loving everything so much. I want to thank her again here. It couldn't be more perfect.


You are so welcome. So glad I could put a smile on your face and make your day a happy one. Have fun creating new projects! If you ever get to Wisconsin let me know. I'd love to meet you.
Carol L.


----------



## Sonoknit (Apr 6, 2011)

Just got my secret Pal package today ! Thank you Slashdog1 - loved it all!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

no package for me today as of yet. I sent mine out and it was received and we had a wonderful talk she loved every thing I sent.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

So glad my secret pal received my package and enjoyed it. I am still waiting on mine...excited too!


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I just got confirmation my parcel was delivered I hope my secret pal likes what she got. Still waiting form mine to come.


----------



## simbawinkeytaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Someone in VA should be receiving a package today!!!!!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

knittingnana said:


> I will be mailing my package Monday morning... I didn't know it had to be mailed out by May 15th. I am finishing shopping this weekend and will mail it after work Monday afternoon. I will post again Monday afternoon after its actually mailed...


Hi knittingnana,

Your package is scheduled for Saturday's (5/21) arrival, be on the lookout ... had tons of fun putting it together...

Hugs, Ingrid

PS: Had a good chuckle over your Street name...


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just received my secret pal package, :0) So nice of Granny1 to include 3 skeins of yarn, a layette book, big dark chocolate bar, and a couple of her favorite recipes! Thanks again Granny1 -- so nice of you:~) Looking forward to see what becomes of the yarn...what to make hmmmmm. Oh and many tea bags too! (green tea--yum, and organic jasmine pearl tea) sweet!!


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

Than you Ingrid but I received your lovely box full of goodies yesterday and am now getting to letting you and everyone know. You did an excellent job!!!!!!!!!!!



KNITTWITTIBE said:


> knittingnana said:
> 
> 
> > I will be mailing my package Monday morning... I didn't know it had to be mailed out by May 15th. I am finishing shopping this weekend and will mail it after work Monday afternoon. I will post again Monday afternoon after its actually mailed...
> ...


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

My secret swap box was mailed today. It should be arriving in a couple of days. Be on the lookout in IN for a surprise box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Charlene


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

knittingnana said:


> Than you Ingrid but I received your lovely box full of goodies yesterday and am now getting to letting you and everyone know. You did an excellent job!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are so welcome, Charlene  ... It was tons of fun to prepare and send. I was so pleased to find your colors in the yarn at the LYS. Have tons of fun with it, and don't eat all the candy at one time, lol!

Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

It feels like Christmas in So. Indiana! My package came today and it's great. I got two skeins of yarn, a worsted weight varigated that will make a cozy sweater for a baby, a skein of Country Loom bulky weight in red that will most likely turn into a hat. I also got a Christmas ornament kit and a cute little photo album. My gifter lives in Oregon and didn't give me her user name or first name. I think she may have the same first name as my daughter and they made a movie about her hubby, am I close? Does he look like Tom Cruise? LOL Hope she sees this and knows I am grateful! Sandy


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Still waiting for my package to come. I missed the mail lady today but there was nothing on my porch when I got home. Oh well hope it will be soon.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Still waiting for my package to come. I missed the mail lady today but there was nothing on my porch when I got home. Oh well hope it will be soon.


Hope you receive it soon


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I received my package yesterday and was thrilled with everything! Included was a skein of angora homespun yarn in black/white/grey shades, yellow garden gloves (for my other hobby), peanut m & m's, chocolate velvet coffee, jumbo stitch markers, Udderly Smooth udder cream, and a pencil case for my double points. What a great storage idea! While I do like circs, there are times when only double points will do. Thanks Denice!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

No package Today either. I think I'll wait to see Santa in December. Oh well.


----------



## simbawinkeytaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Still waiting for mine also, come on pony express.


----------



## bnewns (Jan 24, 2011)

My partner will be getting her's next week. I lost her info, but I have it now.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

I received my surprise yesterday, loving everything!!! Glittery yarn in my fave colors, Godiva chocs, hand made jewelled stitch markers, and heart buttons,... all wrapped in roses tissue, with a sweet note from my Secret Pal. It just totally made my day!!! Thanks again, Beth. 

For all who haven't received your exchange box:
Hang in there, the shipping can be slower than molasses at times... especially if you are residing in remote areas. It will get there... and it will be that much better when it finally arrives.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Still waiting to hear if my secret pal in MI got her gift. Should have it today or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I am still waiting to hear if my Secret Pal got hers. Post office said it was delivered a couple of days ago.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't dispair; perhaps it will arrive in the next day or so. Remember they didn't have to be mailed until the 16th and if it is coming from far away it may take longer to get to wherever you are; your pal may be international or clear across the USA. Hopefully you will get it soon.



mama879 said:


> No package Today either. I think I'll wait to see Santa in December. Oh well.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Don't feel bad.. Mine has yet to arrive for May either. I am not at the upset point yet, but only because it is only May 20, 2011. 

As for the folks that haven't heard from the SP you sent packages to, be sure to do a post search for your SP name, looking for posts that they have contributed to, because that is the only way that I found out that my SP received her package for May. She had written a separate post in a new thread instead of posting it in this thread. 

Last month, I didn't send my name to my SP, so I had to contact her through PM to see if she got the package and if she actually enjoyed the surprise. After a minute or 2 of sleuthing, you can probably either find a message from your respective SP or you can send a PM to check if he/she actually got your package..

I hope mine shows up soon..  I am still hopeful..


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

My SP person received hers and sent me a nice little PM to let me know. I have also received a PM from the person who had me as their SP person to let me know she hadn't mailed mine yet as she'd been in the hospital. I'm not worried, and let her know I hadn't been worried yet anyway.  Hoping she's feeling better and all is well with her!


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

The package I sent shows as being delivered and signed for today. It was delivered to my SP's work, so I hope they told her and didn't eat the sweets included in the box! Hope she likes her goodies and has a great weekend.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> It feels like Christmas in So. Indiana! My package came today and it's great. I got two skeins of yarn, a worsted weight varigated that will make a cozy sweater for a baby, a skein of Country Loom bulky weight in red that will most likely turn into a hat. I also got a Christmas ornament kit and a cute little photo album. My gifter lives in Oregon and didn't give me her user name or first name. I think she may have the same first name as my daughter and they made a movie about her hubby, am I close? Does he look like Tom Cruise? LOL Hope she sees this and knows I am grateful! Sandy


LOL! I think that is me...Theresa aka tpmcgoo2 and yes they made amovie about my husband and tom cruise is the only one handsome enough to play him...LOL
I'm glad you got the package and liked it...I am new to this and was not sure of what to send but we all NEED yarn!! and somewhere to put our grandkids pics!!
hugs
Theresa


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> sjbowers said:
> 
> 
> > It feels like Christmas in So. Indiana! My package came today and it's great. I got two skeins of yarn, a worsted weight varigated that will make a cozy sweater for a baby, a skein of Country Loom bulky weight in red that will most likely turn into a hat. I also got a Christmas ornament kit and a cute little photo album. My gifter lives in Oregon and didn't give me her user name or first name. I think she may have the same first name as my daughter and they made a movie about her hubby, am I close? Does he look like Tom Cruise? LOL Hope she sees this and knows I am grateful! Sandy
> ...


So glad you saw this! I thought I might have to resort to pen and paper to make sure you knew I received and liked my package. Thanks again! Sandy


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope my secret pal in IN got her package. I have not heard anything yet.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

My secret pal's package has been delivered. Hopefully it was her that received it. She doesn't post much on here so I may never know for sure. Ready for next month. Can't wait to see who I get so I can actually have time to plan this time.


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

hooknneedler said:


> The package I sent shows as being delivered and signed for today. It was delivered to my SP's work, so I hope they told her and didn't eat the sweets included in the box! Hope she likes her goodies and has a great weekend.


Update...received a very nice PM from my secret pal. She did receive her package, said it was a very nice finish to a crazy week at work. Makes me happy that she enjoyed her surprise!


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Still waiting for my package to arrive. Hope it comes soon.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my surprise....


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Still waiting on mine as well. 
Hopefully soon


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Still waiting to hear that my pal received her package and I haven't received mine yet...still waiting!


----------



## simbawinkeytaz (Apr 5, 2011)

I received my package over the weekend. Thank You SDKATE. Sent you a PM. 
My surprise had soooo many wonderful things.
This was my first swap and after receiving my package, I feel like I jipped my person. Now that I know how you ladies roll, June will knock your socks off.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Still have not received my package as of yet but the mail did not come today yet. Hope to see Christmas in May still.


----------



## DarcyCAG (Feb 10, 2011)

This was a geat month! My first time in a swap! I sent my secret pal a pm, but I have to brag. I received a lovely tea cup and saucer that her Mom had collected, some lovely red yarn - nice summer weight, which I will have to think about some more for a project; and she managed this while packing up her Mom's home and trying to move herself. I've been without internet for a bit,so back on line today and noticed my secret pal did receive her gifts as well.

All in all, a great month!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I got Christmas in May. My package finally got here today. It's the most wonderful ball of light blue cotton and a pair of the slip-n-snip scissors always wanted a pair. Thank you for taking the time to pick out the great gifts. I hope you see this as I don't know who you are. I will try some I spy work. Then send you proper pm. Thank you again for the lovely gift.


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

I got the most wonderful box yesterday! My secret pal didn't give her screen name, so Ms. Christine from Murray, KY...THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!  I hope she sees this. I'll drop a card in the mail so she gets a proper thank you, but wanted to thank her on here as well! My box came with perfect timing...last night was family movie night and we so enjoyed sharing the Twizzlers that were included in my box while watching our movie! I also got three skeins of yarn, a lovely purple lace-weight yarn and two skeins of a bulkier weight yarn. I will enjoy picking out the perfect pattern for these! Here's what made the box extra-special for me, though...she was thoughtful enough to include a KY keychain, newspapers from her hometown and travel brochures from her local area, as well as two books that I haven't read, but look REALLY good, one of them a follow-up to one I have read, so I'm excited about that. What a neat idea. I have already started looking through the travel brochures and taking a mini "imagination vacation"! 

Thank you again!

Lori (hooknneedler)


----------



## simbawinkeytaz (Apr 5, 2011)

I haven't heard if my box has been received as of yet. It should have been delivered last week.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Still waiting for my "surprise" : )


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Still waiting for my "surprise" : )


Me too. Ours must be the best ones, right? I'm sure it will be worth the wait. The waiting for my package helps take my mind off the destruction of the 2 tornados that hit locally on Sunday within 15 and 40 minutes from where I live and the friends I still haven't been able to make contact with yet to see if they need help. Thinking good thoughts all the way around.
Carol L.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Carol L. said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for my "surprise" : )
> ...


Yes, I'm sure they will. The weather this year has been something....so sad to see so many people without a home. I guess us waiting for our package is really so minor compared to what some are dealing with.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I am still waiting too but I got a note saying it will come soon.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Still waiting for my surprise, but my package was acknowledged and was very much appreciated.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Still waiting also!


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

I received my beautiful package last week. I sent a PM to the screen name - hope she got it, but will officially thank "stay" here. I got 2 skeins of beautiful lavendar yarn, patterns, a delightful assortment of tea, kisses, and stitch markers that she hand made. 
I have contacted my May swap person to let her know I'm still mailing her package.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I PM you but have not heard anything for May's Swap 

I just noticed "Sign ups will close the 26th of each month, and names will be paired on the 27th and sent out to you by the 28th. "

I am collected tidbits to send so i can match them up to the person I receive.


I just read through the thread, I could not find my original request. strange, maybe next swap. oh well.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Update: I got a PM to let me know that my package was received and she likes it.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

It's been more than a week since I sent my Secret Pal gift and have heard nothing. Sure hope she got it and likes it.

Would like to hear from you KL


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Hang in there and try to think positive thoughts...sometimes computers go down and we don't know about it. Sometimes snail mail really is at a snails pace. And sometimes storms happen and the mail has to wait for a place for it to be delivered to. (hopefully that will not be the case) With all of the terrible storms and tornadoes, I think that my waiting for a reply that my gift had been received was well worth the wait. I found out my recipient is doing ok and got the package. Anyone sending to areas where these terrible storms have hit, may have to wait for a response.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Still waiting for my package : )


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad to know I'm not alone. It makes for a very long month doesn't it?
Carol L.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Carol L. said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone. It makes for a very long month doesn't it?
> Carol L.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

You guys are not alone


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Still waiting for my package : )


 have you let tracy know you didnt recieve it yet?


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I got a PM from her Monday saying it was on it's way. I just checked my messages. Have been sick for past 2 days with stomach bug. So hopefully soon.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

if you don't get them today, I would PM Tracy and let her know. The assignments for June will be complete soon. Packages should have been sent by the 15th of month. 

How disappointing!


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

A little.
She said that some of the people had difficulty figuring out how to find their swap partner. they probably didn't understand how to find the PM and then to click on the link and scroll down.

i thought I would give it til after the holiday.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

tammie52 said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for my package : )
> ...


No, not yet....I guess I should since I haven't even got a pm saying it was late. Oh well...better luck next month


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, I received my package today and I am looking forward to knitting with the lovely yarn. The tea and labels are much appreciated as well.


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

sailorRae give her a pm, im sure she will look in to it for you,


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Yipee.....I got my SP package today I should be more patient. Maybe next year that will be my New Years Resolution....this year is learn more about knitting, so can't cram too much more into this year....knitting is taking up enough of my brain power : ). My SP didn't give her name, so I can't thank her like I would like. I know she lives in Indiana since the box was postmarked from that state. I got some nice sock yarn and a pattern for toe-up socks (I want to learn how to make socks, so will see if I can figure this out on my own : ), she also sent me some tea and a great big payday candy bar...my fav. I hope she see's this so she will know how much I appreciate her sending this to me. Now I'm ready for June : )


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Yipee.....I got my SP package today I should be more patient. Maybe next year that will be my New Years Resolution....this year is learn more about knitting, so can't cram too much more into this year....knitting is taking up enough of my brain power : ). My SP didn't give her name, so I can't thank her like I would like. I know she lives in Indiana since the box was postmarked from that state. I got some nice sock yarn and a pattern for toe-up socks (I want to learn how to make socks, so will see if I can figure this out on my own : ), she also sent me some tea and a great big payday candy bar...my fav. I hope she see's this so she will know how much I appreciate her sending this to me. Now I'm ready for June )


 aw im glad you got it, happy days now ehh roll on next swap


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Yipee.....I got my SP package today I should be more patient. Maybe next year that will be my New Years Resolution....this year is learn more about knitting, so can't cram too much more into this year....knitting is taking up enough of my brain power : ). My SP didn't give her name, so I can't thank her like I would like. I know she lives in Indiana since the box was postmarked from that state. I got some nice sock yarn and a pattern for toe-up socks (I want to learn how to make socks, so will see if I can figure this out on my own : ), she also sent me some tea and a great big payday candy bar...my fav. I hope she see's this so she will know how much I appreciate her sending this to me. Now I'm ready for June : )


I'm glad you got yours! That's Great!


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> A little.
> She said that some of the people had difficulty figuring out how to find their swap partner. they probably didn't understand how to find the PM and then to click on the link and scroll down.
> 
> i thought I would give it til after the holiday.


So are we the only ones waiting for pur packages to come?
Carol L.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Carol L. said:


> mcrunk said:
> 
> 
> > A little.
> ...


I don't know of anyone else.. But I may have missed a post. We've had more bad weather come through north alabama, and I lost power for 24 hours, and in the midst of that I had the stomach bug! So I only got back on last night.
Hopefully it will be soon
Myra


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Carol L. said:
> 
> 
> > mcrunk said:
> ...


I hope you and Carol get yours tomorrow. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both. :roll:


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I am still waiting but I did have a note saying it was coming.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a PM from Tracy on the 23rd, that it was on it's way.
But that was the last I heard.
Myra


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Still No package 

Maybe next week !


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Still No package
> 
> Maybe next week !


I'm sorry you didn't get it....Have a wonderful weekend Myra.....I bet it will be great when you do get it.

:XD:


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks SailorRae!
You have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm wondering if because of the terrible weather some parts of the US are having, if your package could be lost in the mail or something. Our winds have been pretty wild the last couple of weeks here on the California Central Coast but NOTHING like in the areas that have been hit by tornadoes and cyclones. We really can't complain much about our weather here. But I feel so sorry for those who have lost so much.

I've been wondering if any of our members have been hit by these awful storms. Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could help them in some way.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Still No package
> 
> Maybe next week !


Same here. Maybe Tuesday.
Carol L.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Carol L. said:


> mcrunk said:
> 
> 
> > Still No package
> ...


Cross Our Fingers!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Any luck?


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

mcrunk said:


> Carol L. said:
> 
> 
> > mcrunk said:
> ...


i'm so sorry for both of you

:XD:


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Do you know they have been sent out?


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

I have found out mine will be shipped out soon. Got a message from my secret pal that she had a bad fall, one which could have killed her, and it will be mailed when possible and I'm fine with that. Am more worried about her as she sustained serious injuries and hope she is feeling better and stronger with each day. I am fine waiting on my package and certainly understand the circumstances as to why it will be late. Her life is much more important than my package and hope all will keep her in their thoughts and prayers.
Carol L.


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

Carol L. said:


> I have found out mine will be shipped out soon. Got a message from my secret pal that she had a bad fall, one which could have killed her, and it will be mailed when possible and I'm fine with that. Am more worried about her as she sustained serious injuries and hope she is feeling better and stronger with each day. I am fine waiting on my package and certainly understand the circumstances as to why it will be late. Her life is much more important than my package and hope all will keep her in their thoughts and prayers.
> Carol L.


I hope she gets better real soon x x


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

I have not rec'd a may swap either! I have pm'd Tracy 5 times since May 23, 2011 and absolutely no response from her. Then I see that I am signed up for the June swap when I did not asked to be! I am very disappointed with the way things are being handled. What seems to be the problem??? Maybe Moderates here should get involved if Tracy is unable to handle the duties of the swap, just a thought. I understand that stuff happens but if she's having to many problems then something should be done. Anyway just my two sense. 

ChrisBoldo
Central TX


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

chrisboldo said:


> I have not rec'd a may swap either! I have pm'd Tracy 5 times since May 23, 2011 and absolutely no response from her. Then I see that I am signed up for the June swap when I did not asked to be! I am very disappointed with the way things are being handled. What seems to be the problem??? Maybe Moderates here should get involved if Tracy is unable to handle the duties of the swap, just a thought. I understand that stuff happens but if she's having to many problems then something should be done. Anyway just my two sense.
> 
> ChrisBoldo
> Central TX


ChrisBoldo,

I am so sorry you haven't received your package yet and that you seem to be having a bit of bad luck with the whole experience. I hope that you will give it another chance without deciding that we are all to be written off as a disaster.

So far, in my dealings with the group, all the members have been friendly and ready with help when needed. I am sure that an undertaking of this magnitude can be overwhelming at times. I know I don't think I would want to try to manage reading through all our posts, keeping PM's answered, and matching up all the swappers, let alone making sure everyone got their package.

I am sorry that someone didn't follow through to get their package sent, but at the same time I find myself remembering all the bad weather that has occurred across our country and wondering if that or sickness (hopefully not death) could have caused your partner to not be able to mail his/her package in a timely manner. Life happens all around us and sometimes things have to be pushed to the side while we are dealing with something that needs immediate attention.

Again, I am sorry to hear that you've had a bad experience, but ask that you give it another shot. Hopefully this time will be much better than before. In any case, I hope you have a wonderful week.

hooknneedler


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I love your screen name. I bet 50% of our board can't imagine what it stands for. I love it. :-D


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Mine, or someone else's? confused.


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

hooknneedler,

Thank You for taking time to respond to my rant. Tracy finally responded today but only to say she removed me from swap for June and never initiated a response about why nothing came for the May swap. I may give it another try in a month or so. I have to much going on to participate right now, that's why I did not sign up in the first place for June. I do totally understand that things happen and life must go on. But a simple explanation was all I asked for and never ever got it. I really appreciate your taking time to respond as that was all I asked of Tracy. I have enjoyed my time with this group up to this point. 

Happy knitting
Chrisboldo
Central TX


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Chrisboldo,

You are welcome. I am glad you enjoyed your participation in the group so far. I had sent Tracy a PM regarding a thought I had about the group and in talking over that today, I did send your name as one that had not received a package yet. Hopefully, she is looking in to why you didn't get your package and will get back to you. No response to that question may mean that she has not heard from the person who was to send to you. Just a thought there. I understand about being busy and having to choose what you do. Hopefully, you'll be back swapping before long. Take care and have a happy week.

hooknneedler
Oklahoma


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry. Someone else. I can't remember what it was now, but thought it was cute. 
When we reply to these posts the answer doesn't go right where we want it. Have a great day.


----------

